# Honda S2000 with Megs G220 like Dodo.J Double Wax



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Hi everybody

Here is a detail of Blue "MonteCarlo" S2000, with the Meguiars G220. the machine has been lend to me by Meguiars France for try it.

The S2000 is a car, i would detail since a long time, and i'm happy to have find one !

Ok let's go for a wash and decontaminatio first.

Megs Super Degreaser on wheel Arch










Meguiars Wheel Brightener (8:1) on rims :










i have let it work only 2/3 minutes before rinse :










General karcher washing with shampoo plus in the container of the Karcher (not receive my foam lance yet...)




























After, i havewash it with bucket and CG Maxi Suds II



















Brush wheel with Autoglym Wheel cleaner










décontamination :










Clay Fine Sonus and Meguiars #34 Final Inspection










Lights need too :










car not too contaminated, only down of doors and bumpers...










Wash passage doors with Meguiars APC, and AG Brush





































Time to prepare a little car with masking tape



















G220 Meguiars :










This is my first time with an orbital and it is a really toy and easy to work with it !!!










PTG



















It read "NFe" because, this part of the S2000 is in Aluminium

great mesure for a good work !

Ok go for start



















Results :










Orbitale need more time for corrections than a rotative !










Swirls are medium, and easy to remove it with 83 and cutting pad or sometimes polishing pad










After :










With orbitale, i can do more long section in one shot !




























Others in same conditions :



















Very swirled here !










Meguiars polish, more liquid than Menzerna are easy to work










i have keep the hardiest for final (birds bomb stay too time, and other things catch in the clearcoat...)



















you can see little problems, the others big, have been wetsand with P2000



















After many passages :










With orbital, i cant remove completely wetsanding...










so i take my Rupes



















Paint stay instead with little things too catch (little stone chips...)

Go for finition.

Glasses are in a bad way










i use the autoglym glasses polish










great but cant remove all :










so i decided to use Meguiars 85 (hard compound)










Exhaust treat with 85 too, and AG Metal polish for remove swirls give by 85










After :










Tyres return black with Surf city garage !










time to do a great clean at plastics with Autoglym Bump care :



















and protection with 303 aerospace protectant :










Megs #7 show car glaze










in Sealant i have use Zaino Z2 with ZFX

































i have use Meguiars Plastix for lights during drying of Z2



















remove of Z2 with microfibers pads and G220



















Z2 + ZFX give a great deep and shine at the paint and glossy too !! i have impression to put a Carnauba...





































for Carnauba i use the Double WAX Dodo juice










First hard wax with G220 (very funny to apply with orbitale)



















Hard wax is a really protetion wax : She gives me no great effect on the paint.

But she became hard on the paint after 10 minutes of drying and become withe ! hard to remove, impression to apply the NXT 

Happily the Soft is a really wax which give a great shine and more easy to apply



















Remove polish residue...










And shooting...









































































thanks for reading (and sorry for my basinc english)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sensationnel!! 

Looks superb, great pictures, exellent write up. Awesome Results :thumb:


----------



## Newms (Jun 14, 2007)

Superb Job! That looks fantastic...Really wet!

Plus i love the S2000


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW, great write up, great pictures & great car :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

good work, love the colour. :thumb:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Fantastic write up there and some excellent results with the G220!


----------



## mitch 106 gti (Oct 21, 2007)

Great write up so you recommend the G220 then! 

Amazing results!


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Enjoyed reading your write up. Great turnaround and superb car


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Fantastic write up.. And your English can only get better. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great turnaround and write-up.

Excellent work!


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

looks stunning that does


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Magnifique.

Excellent detail and I love the attention to detail. Superb write up as well.

Cheers - Hotwaxxx:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Magnifique :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - stunning results and great write up :thumb:

Does the Zaino work OK with the Megs #7 glaze? I thought Zaino needed a super clean surface to bond properly


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Your English is fine and I wouldn't be bothered if you didn't speak English, the pictures tell the story perfectly!

Stunning work, congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lovely detail sir, great correction and finish 

Were the wheels badly corroded behind the spokes?

Hopefully my G220 will be here today.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Top job there m8ty...great pictures great write up...:thumb:


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome write and awesome finish on that blue.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome job, brilliant finish, alround a great result. 
Very well done.


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome job mate!! great turnaround!!
How do you rate the double wax? cos it looks awesome after u put the Z2-pro on


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

stunning finish like the colour :thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Superbe, ZrS - et un reportage tres comprehensive et interessant, merci de l´avoir partagé avec nous Rosbifs. Jolie voiture rendue sans doute encore plus belle que la journée qu´elle est sortie de la fabrique.
Felicitations


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

great detail! really really good results 

Si


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely correction and nice finish there :thumb:


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

great job:thumb:


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Lovely detail sir, great correction and finish
> 
> Were the wheels badly corroded behind the spokes?
> 
> Hopefully my G220 will be here today.


yes, but each time with 15/20 km of road and braking... corroded leave


----------



## superstring (Mar 25, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Does the Zaino work OK with the Megs #7 glaze? I thought Zaino needed a super clean surface to bond properly


Beautiful car and great detail job!! But, like Bigpikle, I wonder about using Zaino over a glaze like #7? I thought that was a definite no-no!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

i don,t think the glaze was needed, but what a detail, outstanding to say the least.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Superb deswirl work mate:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome work :thumb:


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

superstring said:


> Beautiful car and great detail job!! But, like Bigpikle, I wonder about using Zaino over a glaze like #7? I thought that was a definite no-no!


i have many cleaners... P21S, Lime Prime, Swissvax... but ,ot apply them.

i tend to think car just e completely polish and after a glaze, no really needs pure cleaner


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very impressive work and fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

top job that! think i need quicker broadband!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Love the hard wax application by rotary... a friend did that the other day by popping the wax out of the jar, LOL.

Well done on a great detail, by the way, and your English is better than my French


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice car!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome work giving a stunning finish, and a great write up too.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Excellent Result ! 

Thank you for taking the time to not only show us but to translate it all too ! Over and above the call of duty sir !


-----

Any one else tried applying Double wax or any other Dodo Hard wax with a DA? If so how do you find in compares with hand application (easier / harder / results)

Am i correct in saying you used the G220 on your windows too ?


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

i will say, that more funny for first, and very easy, just one pass only need

Results are the same i think.

I have not use G220 on window but just a little yellow hand pad


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellente rénovation Zrs, tu as fais un superbe travail! 

Félicications.



Very nice Detail Zrs, you done an amazing job here!

Congratulations. :wave:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Grand Honda joignent la couleur très gentille. Votre attension au détail brille à travers. Heureux vous avez trouvé le g220 un festin. Les cires de Dodo ont certainement coupé au-dessus de leur échelle de prix.

Great Honda mate very nice color. Your attension to detail shines through. Glad you found the g220 a treat. Dodo waxes certainly cut above their price range.


----------



## bosshogg (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't see pics


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> I can't see pics


Same here...


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

freon warrior said:


> Same here...


:tumbleweed:


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Message of photobucket :

"You have exceeded the 25 GB monthly bandwidth limit on your free
Photobucket account. As such, your image and video links have been
temporarily disabled."

I dont understand... 80 photos of 400/500 ko = 50 mb... no ??


----------



## bosshogg (Dec 19, 2007)

Try http://tinypic.com/ used them for years no problem, supa doopa simple to use too.


----------



## Arousa (Jun 13, 2006)

ZrS said:


> Message of photobucket :
> 
> "You have exceeded the 25 GB monthly bandwidth limit on your free
> Photobucket account. As such, your image and video links have been
> ...


LOL ZrS now I know why the pics are not visible on my forum. Its beacuse you also posted on DW. :lol:

I dont understand... 80 photos of 400/500 ko = 50 mb... no ??

No, you have exceeded the 25GB monthly bandwidth limit. Too much transfer of info. When someone reads this post photobucket transfers info(bandwith). Too many people looked. :lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Pay the £15 for unlimited, that's what I did. Couldn't be bothered deleting my previous pics.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

ok i have upgrade for pro account 

normally photos come back 

Thanks Arousa ? from Autocare ?


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Fantastic results and write up on a great car.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb results there on the S2000 - beautiful end results from the machine polishing and even just in the pics, the Zaino stage seems to have added a definite something to the paint. Very nice, beautiful colour too


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Really good write up mate . Good photos too .


----------

